# UP ATV Ride-In



## TQO (Oct 28, 2000)

Just a note that the 4th annual UP ATV Ride-In will be held May 16-18, 2003. Originating in Hulbert, MI, riders cover hundreds of miles of trails in the eastern UP.

Cash and prizes will be given away during the big dinner on Saturday night. Entry is $30 and includes dinner. 

On Saturday afternoon, we always take a nice group ride (usually over 50 bikes) to the Tahquamenon Falls. There is riding for all levels of riders and fun for all.

You can request more info by visiting tqoutfitters.com

Happy riding and hope to see you there.

TQO


----------



## bhntr (Feb 13, 2001)

May is a bad time of the year for me. Are there any other rides planned for later in the year? Thanks


----------

